# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Vegetable soup with pastina

## Angela

This is perhaps the easiest soup in the world to prepare, and one of the healthiest. It's the first "solid" food people in my area of Italy give their children, usually around six months.

If you're ill, this, or a similar version with chicken, will help to put you to rights. 

It's also both a great way to get your vegetable servings for the day in an easy way, and a great diet food. I wanted to lose a few pounds after Christmas and New Years; raw fruit for breakfast, this soup for lunch with no bread, a regular dinner and nothing to eat after 8PM, et voila'. Off they went. 

Rather than write down my version, you can use Laura Vitale's; it's the same.

----------

